# afaw surf blank change



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

can anyone tell me if "surf" blank has changed in the last year or two?
had 1 a couple of years ago and checked out 1 today,,,they felt completely different.
the older one had a very soft tip and the one i tried today had a much stiffer tip.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Were you handling a blank or a finished rod? A finished rod will allot stiffer than a blank. 
Also, I believe some if not most were trimming some length from the tip, just 3 inches from the tip will completely change a blank. Could be the one you had was not trimmed.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

this was a blank.
on the rod i had a few years ago the tip was very limber and would bend easily from tip to about 12-16" before stiffening up 
this one was much stiffer in tip and bent much more progressively


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*Afaw surf*

The rod you sold was made in the UK,your new BLANK made in China,that's why you feel the difference!!!!! Just kidding Kurt!!!!Finish the rod and if you need the old surf for comparison I 'll lend it to you.Just a matter to meet somewhere convenient for both of us.Again just a farce on china made,dont be MAD!Btw the CTS was a killer this spring run,love it.Thank's Kurt!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

sometimes they use new materials like the resins to glue the carbon.
just bend or cast it. it might feel the same. =T

worse comes to worse. trade it for a old one to match.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

doug,you're killing me!people are right when they say you don't know what you have till you don't have it anymore.i'd love to meet up this summer and do some fishing.let's plan something.

eric,the action is so different it's like the rod was mis labeled!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oh. then thats a whole nother story then. lol good luck on that.
maybe its a universal? dunno.

for me, i always buy rods in pairs from the same place every time.
even if it costs a pretty dime to do so, you can always resell later or return.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

bought blank and taped guides on it.
made all the difference in the world.
with the guides on it was zackly like my old surf!
can't wait to get it built.


----------

